# Tow Vehicle For 27rsds - Help



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,

It looks like after a lot of searching, we are beginning to settle on an Outback 27RSDS. We are close to making a deal on one so we are beginning to move to the next step, getting a tow vehicle. After much research and several test drives, we have decided that we don't want a Diesel or a 3/4 Ton truck. I wish we knew what we wanted but it is going to take a while for that aha moment to happen. Our choices are down to 3-4 vehicles based mostly on wheelbase.

Ranked by preference

1. '06 Chevy Avalanche 1500 4x4
2. '06 Nissan Titan Crew cab 4x4
3. '06 Chevy Surburban 4x4
4. '06 Ford F150 Crew Cab 4x4

The Suburban would be a good solution as a family vehicle (more interior space) but it seems to be limited in its towing capacity unless you go with the less fuel efficient 4.10 gears (8000lbs).

The Chevy has the same issues as the Suburban but it gives us some much needed cargo space to put some bikes in the bed.

The Ford does not seem to have much towing capacity left (7200) if you go with the 150 inch wheelbase, 4x4 and Crew Cab option.

The Titan seems like a good choice but I am not sure what our experience would be like taking 2 kids on very long drives. We are used to having a large motorhome so I am concerned that 'getting' there may not be as enjoyable with a Titan and/or Chevy for the family.

I would be interested in some feedback as to how any of these vehicles will handle (or not) the 27RSDS. In particular, what has been your experience going up 6% hills loaded and regarding sway/control issues. It would also be good to hear from those of you with family and a PU type tow vehicle what the experience has been driving with 4-5 people in the PU while towing.

We are a family of 4 (2 adults/2 kids - 12/8).

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It looks like after a lot of searching, we are beginning to settle on an Outback 27RSDS. We are close to making a deal on one so we are beginning to move to the next step, getting a tow vehicle. After much research and several test drives, we have decided that we don't want a Diesel or a 3/4 Ton truck. I wish we knew what we wanted but it is going to take a while for that aha moment to happen. Our choices are down to 3-4 vehicles based mostly on wheelbase.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Have you considered the Chevy 1500HD? Add a cap or topper or whatever people are calling them and you have essentially a 3/4 ton truck. You will get a GCWV of 14,000 with the 3.73 and 16,000 with the 4.10.

I drive a 2500HD with the 4.10. Fuel economy is really not that bad. It will rival any of the other trucks you mentioned.

Why will the trip be so hard in the Crew Cab? Unless your kids are 7' tall, they should fit fine. We run with two adults/ two kids and a camping beagle with the extended cab.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have pulled a 27RSDS with a 1/2 ton Suburban with 3.73 ratio rear and it did a OK job, as long as I was on the flatlands it was fine, but it didn't like the mountains. I upgraded to a 3/4 ton with a 6.0 and 4.10 ratio and it was much better. The fuel ecomony wasn't too much different that the 1/2 ton. Now I have a Duramax in a 2500HD crew cab pickup and it is great in the mountains. The Avalanche is a Suburban with out the rear seat.

Tims idea of the 1500HD is a good one and it will get you alittle better mileage than the 4.10 ratio, but they maybe harder to find.

If you stay with the GM or Ford Crew cabs the kids will be find. The Nissan is a good truck but I don't think that it or the Dodge give you the rear seat room that the other two do. (with the exception of the Dodge Mega Cab)

Good luck in your search.

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a 2500 Avalanche and it pulls my 27 like a dream. Your gas mileage towing will be close no matter which gas engine you choose BAD.

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I know you said you don't want a 3/4 ton tow vehicle, but you'll be pushing the GVWR of most 1/2 ton vehicles with the 27RSDS. Be sure you check out the cargo carrying capacity (CCC) for each vehicle you're considering. The combined weights of the trailer tongue wt., cargo in the TV and passenger wt. (above the standard 150 lb. driver wt.) should not exceed the CCC. If you exceed the CCC wt. you'll most likely be exceeding the GVWR as well. Since you don't have your trailer yet you'll have to estimate the tongue wt. Real world experience will tell you to figure on the actual tongue wt. being 100-300 # higher than the wt. listed in the brochure as that is a "dry" wt. without propane, battery, cargo in trailer, etc. The brochure lists my 27RSDS with a tongue wt. of 570#, actual tongue wt. based on truck scale wts. of my TV and TT is 800#.









Check your numbers carefully before deciding on a tow vehicle. Personally, I would recommend a 3/4 ton TV if you're set on the 27RSDS. Especially if you'll be driving those 6% grades frequently, the 1/2 ton vehicles will be working hard to pull the 27RSDS up those hills. If you're set on getting a 1/2 ton TV, you may want to consider a little smaller trailer. The 23RS might work well for you - a similar floor plan to the 27RSDS.

Just my $.02. Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, but I'm also going to jump on the "why not get a 3/4 ton" bandwagon.

Our 3/4 ton does a GREAT job with our 28RSS and I can't imagine the mileage will be that big off a difference over the years. Say 2mpg less...

Well worth the loss in mpg to get the 3/4 ton....IMHO of course.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. This is very helpful.

It looks like things are leaning towards a 3/4 ton. I really would not mind the mpg if gas prices weren't what hey are. A couple of mpg here and there makes a difference over time. The other issue that I have is how manueverable 3/4 ton trucks are as compared to the 1/2 ton pickups. This may be debatable but I drove a 2500HD this summer for a couple of days and parking in the malls required some extra planning/turns as compared to a 1/2 ton.

I have not bought anything yet so I am trying to gather as much input as possible and be as open-minded as possible. We don't want to buy more truck that we need but at the same time we want to make sure that we are playing it safe.

I realize that we discarded the Diesels. One of the major reasons being the fact that since manufacturers do not publish mpg on them, it is almost impossible to determine what a person would get driving them. I am just curious to know if there is a good pattern on what people are getting (mpg) on Diesels both towing and not (in town and freeway). If we can find a Diesel that is reasonably price, does 16-17mpg on the city, 19-20 on the freeway and 10-11 towing something like the 27, we will add it to our list. We just don't seen to have a good feeling on what to expect on Diesels or HD vehicles.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Mike - more really is better. I love my F150 SCrew but if I was doing it over again i would definately buy a larger truck. As far as parking goes, try to get a truck that has a back-up sensor. Just back into your parking space and you can't go wrong, it's also alot easier to leave a crowded parking lot when you just drive straight out.

$.02 from Andy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. This is very helpful.
> 
> It looks like things are leaning towards a 3/4 ton. I really would not mind the mpg if gas prices weren't what hey are. A couple of mpg here and there makes a difference over time. The other issue that I have is how manueverable 3/4 ton trucks are as compared to the 1/2 ton pickups. This may be debatable but I drove a 2500HD this summer for a couple of days and parking in the malls required some extra planning/turns as compared to a 1/2 ton.
> 
> ...


Mike,

You may want to look at a Diesel as well. I get 16-17 Highway with my 2500 with a 15 mpg avg around town. We average around 12 towing a 28RSDS (with the 6.0 gasser). The diesel truck will get you better fuel economy. However, there is a higher price involved. You now have to weigh the Opportunity Cost of each.....And make a decision YOU are comfortable with. Remember....No manufacturer published fuel economy info for trucks 3/4 ton and above, not just diesel.

As for parking...it takes a little getting used to. I put my truck in downtown Baltimore garages and park on the street if I have to when I drive it downtown.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. This is very helpful.
> 
> It looks like things are leaning towards a 3/4 ton. I really would not mind the mpg if gas prices weren't what hey are. A couple of mpg here and there makes a difference over time. The other issue that I have is how manueverable 3/4 ton trucks are as compared to the 1/2 ton pickups. This may be debatable but I drove a 2500HD this summer for a couple of days and parking in the malls required some extra planning/turns as compared to a 1/2 ton.
> 
> ...


Mike...you live in Oregon right? If you're any where near Beaverton, I'd be more then happy to show you our Suburban and we can take it around the block to see if you like the feel of a Suburbann 3/4 ton.

Let me know...


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Mike,

I'll be able to comment from experience in just a few weeks as that is when I'm picking up my 27RSDS. Just this week I purchased an '06 Titan Crew Cab 4x4 LE to tow it with thanks to the advice I received from PDX_Doug and others. He tows a 28RSDS with a Titan and highly recommended it for the 27RSDS. The back seat is very spacious, too. I'm 6'2" and with my driver's seat back as far at it can go I can sit comfortably in the seat behind it without my knees touching the seat.

Get the DVD option and your kids should be fine. One thing I did was to order the side and roof curtain airbag package. It's a $1200 option (and you have to add a power sunroof for another $900 when you order it) but it offers protection for your rear passengers and has sensors that detect a roll-over and keep the airbags deployed for a longer duration so that you have protection in the event of a multiple rollover. Hopefully I never have to see an airbag in my life but I like the added protection that this provides.

Nissan's promotion through the end of July is either a $2250 rebate or up to 60 month financing at 3%. With the rebate I was able to get the exact Titan I wanted for $6250 off of MSRP. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, but I'm also going to jump on the "why not get a 3/4 ton" bandwagon.
> 
> Our 3/4 ton does a GREAT job with our 28RSS and I can't imagine the mileage will be that big off a difference over the years. Say 2mpg less...
> 
> Well worth the loss in mpg to get the 3/4 ton....IMHO of course.


must agree here as well. the 1/2 ton was definately lacking at times for towing before we upgraded to the 3/4 ton 'burb. the 'burb makes a great all around family vehicle if you can stomach the gas mileage!!

scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a 27RSDS, and had to upgrade from a 5.3 L GMC Sierra Ext. Cab with HD towing pkg, as it just wouldn't cut it, unless it was flat, level ground. My truck and I were BOTH on the way to early graves, from the stress.
I looked around, and ended up with the Dodge Ram 2500 with Cummins quad cab. I GUARANTEE you, you'll have plenty of room in there, as I'm rather large, my oldest son is 6'6", and I have a 12 yr. old. All of us fit comfortably in the front, or my oldest and I can sit, very comfortably in the back. No reason why a 12 yr. old and 8 yr. old wouldn't have plenty of room.
Performance?? It's a beast.........it tows like there's nothing back there, whatsoever!! Takes steep inclines in the mountains (I like the N GA mountains, and been in N. Ala., too, with it), and begs for more. I put it in tow mode, set the cruise, and relax and enjoy the ride. Never hit over 2500 RPMs since I had it.
HOWEVER, that said, and done.........if I had to do it over again? I think I'd get the Nissan Titan. I couldn't believe it tows a monster 31QRS in the mountains of Tennessee without strain, and it's a SHARP looking vehicle.
Gas mileage on my diesel? 15-16 around town, around 12 towing the 27RSDS, and, with the price of diesel......haven't taken long road trip to get accurate reading on highway only. It's not broken in, yet, and been told the mileage will get better, plus it can be adjusted slightly, to increase mileage, after the break-in period. 
Diesel prices are only 1 cent higher than regular unleaded, here, right now, and in this area. Thank goodness for SOME good news!!








Darlene action


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would tell you not to do a 1/2 Ton as are many others. Doing the math will simply point out to you that you can't carry anything else in the tow vehicle, and that you will kill it faster.

Your getting much input from folks who had 1/2 Ton and saw the light and went to 3/4 Ton. That is the best proof of all!

All 1/2 Tons will be darn near maxed on GVWR and the imports are the worse. The specifications from the manufacturers bear this out if you take the time to look. Was an import owner myself.

Do yourself a favor and go buy a Diesel. I recently got mine at $36.6K, very well equipped and it will park like a Suburban but is literally twice the truck as a half ton. Your stressing, investing a real lot of time and money, so do it right. 3/4 Ton or bust, if you have the extra $6K and that is what $50/month when you finance then get the diesel. If you sell it at 100K miles it will be worth 50% more than anything else and you will have no power or capacity worries-----ever with nearly any TRAVEL TRAILER.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Veek said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'll be able to comment from experience in just a few weeks as that is when I'm picking up my 27RSDS. Just this week I purchased an '06 Titan Crew Cab 4x4 LE to tow it with thanks to the advice I received from PDX_Doug and others. He tows a 28RSDS with a Titan and highly recommended it for the 27RSDS. The back seat is very spacious, too. I'm 6'2" and with my driver's seat back as far at it can go I can sit comfortably in the seat behind it without my knees touching the seat.
> 
> ...


Veek,

Congrats on the new TV! I know you're going to love the Titan.

Good luck on your PDI and TT pickup on the 17th.

C-Mac


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello Mike,

Don't rule out the Titan because of it being a 1/2 ton or the leg room in the rear. We also have a 12 and 8 yr old. Our Titan does awesome with our trailer and the kids have/use the DVD system every trip.

Longest trip so far has been 4hrs. Our 31RQS is huge and has a lot of storage. That being said, the Titan has done quite the job towing in the White Mountains of NH with it loaded.

Just my 2 cents.

C-Mac


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I towed my 27rsds with a 1/2 ton with the 4.10gears like many have said it did great on the flats but as soon as we would climb any kind of grade the truck would really bog down, with my wife and two kids in there it just didn't feel safe. now I have the 6.6 diesel, I drive about 40 miles a day into san francisco and have been getting around 18 to 20 mpg on the freeway and 13-14 on the city streets.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

NJMikeC

Thanks, that sounds like advise from someone who has being there done that.

A couple of questions, what 1/2 ton did you use before your Chevy?
What kind of mileage are you getting with the Chevy both towing and not towing (in-town and highway)? 
The reason I am doing so much research is because this is going to be my daily driver. We camp twice a month throughout the year w/ a couple of week-long trips, driving 2-3 hrs max in most cases.

I am not sure if this makes any difference but if we were doing this fulltime, I would be on a diesel w/o a second thought.

Thanks again


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike2

Thanks you got some great suggestions from other 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton converts as well. People w/1/2 tons will tell you , "you can do it". People with 3/4 Tons will tell you , "you can do it better".

Had a Toyota Tundra w/4.10 Rear. Not recommended by me although I would think others do it.

For now my diesel does 12MPG @65MPH w/AC on while towing. Roughly 50% increase from my Toyota which is what I was looking for. Around town, and I mean strictly around town w/AC on it is doing about 16MPG. Again beat my Totota. Haven't done a highway only run but I would guess greater than 19 and I have heard others exceed 20MPG. I did a mixed run but a lot of stop and go out to Kennedy Airport the other day. It was close to 18. Either way it is once again better than my Toyota.

For me I easily will do a 1/3 of my mileage/year towing as work from a home office @ least 2 days a week.

Last note on parking: My wife doesn't feel any difference between parking the 2500 Chevy vs. the Tundra Double Cab. Rightfully so as parking is all in the wheelbase. Above a certain wheel base then they are all K-turns to get into a tight space. She is 5'2" and normally drives a BWM. I put her in the diesel before we bought it.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Time for my $.02........ We bought the burb, then went looking for a TT. I was seriously considering a 3/4 ton burb, but went with a 1/2 ton. Sometimes, I want to kick my self because the 28BHS is a little much for my 1/2 ton burb. But, to be honest, If I had purchased the 3/4 ton burb first, I probably would have purchased an Even larger TT and be in the same position that I am now.

I have put the rig on the scales and am very happy to say that I am 'legal' or not exceeding any weight ratings. I tow in eastern NC which is very flat, and I do OK. I do wish that I at least had a 4.10 gear ratio, and/or a 6.0l or 8.0l 3/4 ton burb.

When I get right side up on the burb, I will get a new TV, most likely a Diesel PU. Then I will probably end up shopping for a 5er.

I am not sure what the 27RSDS weigh, but I think it weighs a little more than my 28 BHS. You will really have to watch the GVWR on the 1/2 ton burb. I am within about 200 pounds of the limit with my family of 3 plus the dogs, etc.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> HOWEVER, that said, and done.........if I had to do it over again? I think I'd get the Nissan Titan.


Say it isn't so.


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I took the 27rsds out today for the first time towing with my diesel, all I can say is WOW!! I hardly felt it. such a huge difference from the 1/2 Ton.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all this great feedback.

I left home early this morning armed w/ a lot of information in search of a truck. Here is how it went.

I decided to stop by a GMC dealer and look at a 2500HD. In my way there I was doing 75mph in my Jeep GC and I was passed by a 2500HD towing a 5th wheel toy-hauler that must have been at least 36ft long. That guy was doing 85mph and he was not being chased by tornados. For a second I thought that was someone on this forum trying to show what that truck could do <g>.

So we arrived at the dealer and they had a brand new SLE with Duramax/Allision 4x4 Crew Cab. The truck feel like 'a lot' of truck when I took it for a 'long' drive. No doubt this thing could pull a mountain. There were a few things that I did not quite like, one was the room in the rear seat, not enough. My legs were right up against the seats with someone my size sitting in front. The other issue was, in 30 or so miles, the mpg did not go over 10-10.5. We also had to 'plan' our exit out of the dealership. Regardless, I wasn't sure this was going to get much better with another truck but it did not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling. The sticker price was 46K with some options. After some back and forth, I got them down to $38K but we still wanted to look at a Titan so we took off.

Next, we went to a Nissan dealer nearby and test drove a Titan 4x4 SE Crew Cab w/ Tow Pkg and a few other options. Here is where I am going to get in trouble if I am not careful. The Titan felt like a more 'civilized' and less noisy vehicle to us. It has considerable more leg room in the rear seats and it feels more nimble and manuevrable. The best thing was the price, the dealer was willing to let it go for $27K and a full tank of gas.

All the comments in this forum started to resonate and we had a very hard time making a decision. My wife went with the looks and I kept thinking weights. Guess who won't.

When all was said and done, we went with the Titan. $11K was too much money and DW would never forgive me. Lesson learned, don't ever bring DW to pick up a truck <g>

Time will tell whether we made a good choice or not. There seem to be enough people around this and other forums pulling with the Titans and with few or no complains. It was hard to find someone that replaced a Titan w/ a Diesel. We figured that it may not be the perfect TV but it will probably do for now if we watch how we load it. The mileage may be the same or perhaps even worst but it looks like a more modern vehicle.

Now we are off to pickup the trailer next and give the TV a good workout. I'll let you know how it does in a couple of week. We are working with a local dealer and another one in California and we should now tomorrow who has the best deal on the 27 Outback.

Thanks again for all the great feedback. This is a great forum full of very knowledgeable people.

Mike

http://members.cox.net/mypictures99/Truck.jpg


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Again, Congrats on the new Titan,Mike!
I know you will be happy with your decision.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV!!!

I am sure you will be happy with it!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm happy you had the sense enough to ask. You'll do fine with that attitude. I'm sure of it.

Guess you can't walk away from a Titan for $27K. Kind of makes me thing the newer bigger Titan is not that far off.


----------



## schmitty (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It looks like after a lot of searching, we are beginning to settle on an Outback 27RSDS. We are close to making a deal on one so we are beginning to move to the next step, getting a tow vehicle. After much research and several test drives, we have decided that we don't want a Diesel or a 3/4 Ton truck. I wish we knew what we wanted but it is going to take a while for that aha moment to happen. Our choices are down to 3-4 vehicles based mostly on wheelbase.
> 
> ...


Mike,

We have a 27rsds and a 05 Z71 Suburban. We live in Delaware and run local and down to Myrtle Beach and Florida. Once I get her going I can run 75 without trouble. I have a set of 750 sway bars with a stability bar and it is set up completetly level. If you are going to run a place where there are hills you might be a little disappointed if you are use to plenty of torque. I would either stick to the advantages of the small gas motor with 3.73's or go right to the top and give up the milage for the muscle. Mine doubles as a grocery getter for the wife. Good luck.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to the forum schmitty! 
What part of DE are you from?

Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting that behind you.


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

Bring the kids with you and take a Titan CC for a test drive. I believe it has the roomiest back seat of any of the vehicles you have listed. We have two chitlins also and sometimes take an extra person with us and there are never any complaints. Usually, they are all stretched out and snoozing. I am 6'3" and with the driver's seat adjusted for me, there is still plenty of room behind me. I would definitely consider the 3/4 tons though just to give yourselves more leeway with payload capacity.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> Thanks again everyone for all this great feedback.
> 
> I left home early this morning armed w/ a lot of information in search of a truck. Here is how it went.
> 
> ...


Good choice Mike. I just hauled my family of six 2000 miles with no issues. That being said the front bench is a little crowded and the wife would like some more room. So time to move to something larger........but not because the Titan is not up for the job.

Jared


----------

